# Which brand should I choose?



## digibrush (Jul 4, 2016)

I want to buy GTX 750Ti or 750 Ti OC, and prefer local purchase. 

The available brands are: 
1. GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 DOUBLE FAN (Gv-N75TOC2-2GI )
2. ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC EDITION(GTX750TI-OC-2GD5)
3. INNO3D GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 ( N75T-1SDV-E5CWX)
4. MSI GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 T OC (N750TI-2GD5T/OC)

Zotac also available, but avoid it because of mini HDMI.

My PSU is Seasonic 520W.

So, which brand should I choose?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2016)

digibrush said:


> I want to buy GTX 750Ti or 750 Ti OC, and prefer local purchase.
> 
> The available brands are:
> 1. GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 DOUBLE FAN (Gv-N75TOC2-2GI )
> ...



Go with ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC EDITION(GTX750TI-OC-2GD5)


----------



## digibrush (Jul 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC EDITION(GTX750TI-OC-2GD5)


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## supergamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Anything except Asus.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2016)

Why whats wrong with ASUS


----------



## supergamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Why whats wrong with ASUS



Lately their quality is not quite on par with competitors. Been hearing some problems with their DC2 and strix cards. 
It's not a bad brand by any stretch and if this was about motherboards then there would be no issues... But for now I'd suggest go with Gigabyte or MSI for GPUs.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 12, 2016)

MSI GeForce GTX N750Ti-2GD5/OC
Msi graphics Crads is awesome no freezing and no lag I really like msi products quality is best 100% genuine products I play some games like call of duty. Dead island. Project car. Gta 5


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2016)

Hmmm .. Quality wise MSI, Gigabyte, Asus or even Zotac is good. You can't go wrong choosing any of them. Even Inno3d is a reputed name in graphic card business but I don't know too much there's operation in here.


----------



## stellajohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Go with MSI GRAPHICS .


----------



## sampada (Sep 20, 2016)

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Graphics Card (Black/Orange)
Memory Bus: 128 bit, Core - base clock: 1033 MHz and Core - boost clock: 1111 MHz
GTX 750 Ti series , NVIDIA GeForce and Model: ZT-70601-10M
PCI Express 3.0 x16 (Compatible with 1.1) interface and 2GB memory size, GPU Power Requirements - 60 Watts
DVI, HDMI, display and VGA port


----------

